# Derelicts Webseries



## Box Room Films (May 5, 2014)

Firstly I contacted the site's admin before I chose to post this and a guy called Ben said it would be okay as long as I mentioned that he okayed it first. 

Hopefully this is the right place to repost what I sent him.


..................


Hello,

Firstly my apologies for the cold post, my name is William Scothern and I recently came across your website as I was researching derelicts buildings, and I was hoping to talk to you about the possibility of collaborating with a keen forum member on a webseries about derelicts. Our basic idea is to find long forgotten or mistreated buildings with a rich history and film a five minute piece about the property.

As a disclaimer; these films do not have an agenda beyond telling people about the history of forgotten buildings. We're a small company who are interested in making a wide range of web content from drama to doc as we love to tell stories of any kind. We've been searching for a collaborator on this particular series for a little while now and we're really keen to do the idea justice with someone passionate about documenting these buildings on film before they're gone forever.

If you've read to this point then thank you for doing so and if the series is something you feel you can help with please don't hesitate to drop me a PM or post a question on this thread. If you're curious about us our website is below:

boxroomfilms.com

Cheers,

Will


----------



## krela (May 5, 2014)

Yeah I thought this sounded interesting so I gave it the ok.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 5, 2014)

Urban X is your man!


----------



## Box Room Films (May 6, 2014)

Is Urban X a member here then?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 6, 2014)

Yes you will need to talk to him though. It's just my opinion!


----------



## Box Room Films (May 6, 2014)

Cool, thank you. I'll look him up!


----------



## krela (May 6, 2014)

He's away at the moment (in Chernobyl!), and to be honest it's probably best to let him see this and decide for himself rather than be nominate by other people.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 6, 2014)

krela said:


> He's away at the moment (in Chernobyl!), and to be honest it's probably best to let him see this and decide for himself rather than be nominate by other people.



Yes your right! It did kind of regret it, that's what happens after a few glasses of wine on a bank holiday Monday!


----------



## Box Room Films (May 7, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Yes your right! It did kind of regret it, that's what happens after a few glasses of wine on a bank holiday Monday!



Actually I found his website, sent him a message, and he sent me a return message. So nobody needs to worry, I don't think he minded.


----------

